

The Laws Underlying The Physics of Everyday Life Are Completely Understood - turnersauce
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/cosmicvariance/2010/09/23/the-laws-underlying-the-physics-of-everyday-life-are-completely-understood/

======
edge17
i spent 2 minutes of my life reading that and i want it back

------
zeynel1
A commenter there (Maldoror) exposes the lack of credibility of this article:

"On the one hand you say: 'The Laws Underlying The Physics of Everyday Life
Are Completely Understood' and then you qualify this with 'We certainly don’t
have anything close to a complete understanding of how the basic laws actually
play out in the real world.'"

~~~
sharkbot
I don't think Carroll's remark is inconsistent. Rather, he's attempting to
show the correspondence between everyday physics and (something like)
elementary number theory; both consist of an agreed-upon set of axioms,
subsequently focusing future work on identifying how those axioms interact to
produce interesting results.

The realization that there are still areas of research doesn't overshadow the
amazing fact that we have near-certainty of the foundations responsible for
everyday experiences.

~~~
zeynel1
" the correspondence between everyday physics and (something like) elementary
number theory"

Can you give an example where he is talking about 'number theory'?

